# Road Racing at Thunder Road



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Thunder Road will be running Oval this Saturday; and will be introducing our new Road Course on Sunday. Open at 9:00 AM on Saturday, Oval racing starts at 3:00. We'll open at 11:00 on Sunday; Road Course racing starts at 3:00. Check out the website at thunderroadrc.com. See you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course ready!*

The new Road Course is ready for traffic; and it looks sweet! The *short* chute is 30' in length; and plenty of tippy toe areas. A few of the TC guys were playing around last night; and they loved it. See you Sunday. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

